# Bidding Residential Accounts



## CountryChevy15 (Jul 4, 2009)

Im new to plowing but got everything i need to stick to the residential driveways that i want to do. I have a contract made up that looks professional but gets the point across and doesnt drag it out over 10 pages. My question is what do you recommend sending out to get customers to sign with you for the season? I was thinking about a flyer but that doesnt seem too professional. So send out a contract with price on it and see if it comes back signed or what?
Thanks


----------



## bigmudder77 (Dec 5, 2007)

put an add in the paper, make signs to put in your lawn (at least before the snow starts flying), flyers in the paper box, or go door to door and hand out your biz cards


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

All of the above work, check local retuarants & churches as well for cork boards. Residential you just need to get your name out there & at least here be very competive (with price).


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Put an ad in the paper. Just say full time snowplowing available ,licensed and insured ,free estimates and the phone will ring.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

grandview;786153 said:


> Put an ad in the paper. Just say full time snowplowing available ,*licensed* and insured ,free estimates and the phone will ring.


When you say "licensed", do you mean driver's license or is there a specific one you need to have to operate a plow truck legally in NY?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Camden;786162 said:


> When you say "licensed", do you mean driver's license or is there a specific one you need to have to operate a plow truck legally in NY?


Who cares people like to hear the word "licensed"


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

grandview;786163 said:


> Who cares people like to hear the word "licensed"


LOL - I figured it was something along those lines.


----------



## CountryChevy15 (Jul 4, 2009)

What kind of info would you put on a flyer that your going to hand out. I just dont want to sound like 13 year old kid trying to mow yards when i send them out.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Here is one I used in my younger days.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

grandview;786184 said:


> Here is one I used in my younger days.


Back when you were part time?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Quality SR;786213 said:


> Back when you were part time?


No Rich- back when ink was first mass produced. 

Do you have signs for your truck? If so get them on there NOW. You'll be surprise at the interest they'll draw since they're a point of pitch approach anywhere the truck is seen. Residents are not thinking of snow this time of year..that is unless they walk by a truck at the local supermarket that has snowplowing signs on it.

Cards on bulletin boards around town are great and cheap also. Think anywhere that they host bingo.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Quality SR;786213 said:


> Back when you were part time?


I was never part time.

BB, you know about stuff other then truck repairs?


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

B&B;786219 said:


> No Rich- back when ink was first mass produced.
> 
> Do you have signs for your truck? If so get them on there NOW. You'll be surprise at the interest they'll draw since they're a point of pitch approach anywhere the truck is seen. Residents are not thinking of snow this time of year..that is unless they walk by a truck at the local supermarket that has snowplowing signs on it.
> 
> Cards on bulletin boards around town are great and cheap also. Think anywhere that they host bingo.


Back when you used feathers to write?!?
Signs on the truck is good ill have mine on soon.



grandview;786220 said:


> I was never part time.
> 
> BB, you know about stuff other then truck repairs?


Everyone always starts off part time.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Quality SR;786256 said:


> Back when you used feathers to write?!?
> Signs on the truck is good ill have mine on soon.
> 
> Everyone always starts off part time.


Define part time.

I started with a company and we plowed full time. Then when I went on my own I was able to jump right in and have a full route signed up before the first snowflake fell. If anything I cut back a little ,but still have a full route and making money too.


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

grandview;786184 said:


> Here is one I used in my younger days.


You must not be licensed? LOL


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Kevin Kendrick;786302 said:


> You must not be licensed? LOL


I have a driver license.Just no plow permit .


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

grandview;786303 said:


> I have a driver license.Just no plow permit .


You'll need one to plow in East Aurora I guess!!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

grandview;786301 said:


> Define part time.
> 
> I started with a company and we plowed full time. Then when I went on my own I was able to jump right in and have a full route signed up before the first snowflake fell. If anything I cut back a little ,but still have a full route and making money too.


Just playing with you GV.

Everyone starts out by mowing lawns after school, weekends etc. Same with shoveling, when school was canceled you go out shoveling, etc. I plowed with a friend in school also, his dad owned businesses and we plowed with his dads truck. That's how i got into it. Then as i got older i did it on the side working as a sub and doing my own jobs when i was available. Now i am partners with a buddy of mine ( lawns and snow), even when i am at work making money i am making money with him. So I guess now i am full time. payup LOL.

To get back on topic. I always had trouble with getting jobs. I worked with a sub to learn, and slowly picked up my own. I find it easy to get residential around here. Basically i just drive down the street and people flag me down. I have hung fliers in stores and put ads in local papers. It works great this way. My phone hasn't stopped ringing since March ( for lawns) and we have been real busy. We have even had calls for the plowing in the winter.

As for the commercial, i think this is the hardest one. First of all if you do there lawn maintenance in the summer, chances are your doing the plowing too. So it is harder for a residential Lawn guy to get in to the commercial end, at least i think so. For the last 2 weeks i have been handing out fliers and b. cards at businesses, ad in paper, and talking with people that work in/or own the businesses. The one that is working out so far is face to face contact with someone ( I know someone did mention this) It does work. And sometime you find out more then what you were asking for, i.e like other locations. It is a little discouraging at times, but it does work. Make sure you know what your talking about and make sure you don't over charge or UNDER charge ( $15 for a 7/11 ). Start off small, give quality work. Your name will be passed around, and you will grow. Another thing is having your name and number on your truck. This REALLY helps. We will actually have 8-10 people in an 8 hours day see our trucks while working. They stop for an estimate or they take your number. I get calls too from just driving down the road. You will get alot of calls i'd say more then 50% that you wont get, but atleast it is some action, LOL. Unless if you step in sh!t, it takes time. Good luck.


----------



## CountryChevy15 (Jul 4, 2009)

i need to get some lettering on the truck HOWEVER...i dont want it on the side because its a daily driver and i just wont like it. So i was thinking on the tailgate. Does anyone make like a tailgate magnet?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

CountryChevy15;786411 said:


> i need to get some lettering on the truck HOWEVER...i dont want it on the side because its a daily driver and i just wont like it. So i was thinking on the tailgate. Does anyone make like a tailgate magnet?


Go with vinyl graphics ,get a full tailgate wrap for it. A buddy had this done and it looks good he has nothing on the sides either.


----------



## bigmudder77 (Dec 5, 2007)

put it on your back window only bad thing is if you have a slider its hard to see if you open your window lol but i have seen alot around here on there back window and on there bug guard up front


----------



## CountryChevy15 (Jul 4, 2009)

i already have stickers on my back window so that wont work but i think stickers on the top of the tailgate wouldnt be a bad idea


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

Regular cab or extended? I know many put them in the quarter windows out of sight and look sharp in my opinion


----------



## CountryChevy15 (Jul 4, 2009)

murray83;786839 said:


> Regular cab or extended? I know many put them in the quarter windows out of sight and look sharp in my opinion


didnt even think of that...its extended cab i think thats the way im going to go. Theres no sticker on the paint it doesnt have to be huge but its still noticable. Thaks


----------

